# Perfume's new single ねえ(Nee) is out!



## Goli (Oct 21, 2010)

It was on Tokyo FM and some clever people ripped it and now you can download it in certain sites, or hear it here:

I love it! Though the super techno ending was kind of off putting at first :/.
EDIT: Oh the embed is disabled, listen to it anyways ;P.


----------



## prowler (Oct 22, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Though the super techno ending was kind of off putting at first :/.


Off putting?
It's good >:

Though the super shitty low quality is off putting.


----------



## mameks (Oct 22, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.
Want good quality version *googles*


----------



## Goli (Oct 22, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't find any better ones in YT when I did this thread, but I have a HQ mp3 on my comp ?, can't tell you where I got it from though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## mameks (Oct 22, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







dling buying off i Tunes naoz


----------



## Goli (Oct 22, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The song isn't on iTunes.
The single isn't even out oficially, like I said this is a "radio rip".
Liar


----------



## mameks (Oct 22, 2010)

I should probably have put


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> pirating dling from i Tunes naoz


My post count is now palindromic.


----------

